# Would a sump be easier/faster to clean than a canister filter?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently started a thread looking for suggestions on which canister filters would be considered the easiest (read: fastest and least often) to clean. However, today I came across the idea of using a sump instead of a canister filter, which got me thinking ... would a sump be considered easier/faster to clean.

Just to quantify what I mean by faster/easier/etc. Would a sump need to be cleaned less often than a canister filter. Also would a sump take less time to clean than a canister filter each time that it needs to be cleaned?

Lastly if a sump is indeed less work, I'm open to any recommendations for ready made sumps that would prove easy/fast to clean.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. My current choice for the easiest/fastest to clean canister filter is the Eheim 2075, in case anyone wants to make specific comparisons, etc.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The best biofilter is one that is in a sump. Canisters where created for commercial reasons. Amano himself states that canister filters are not the best design. His large home tank uses a sump.

That being said a sump has quite a few "features" that may make you things twice. You must have an overflow. Usually that's much more unsightly than glass pipes. Then the water going down to the sump will make a noise. Dampening the noise is quite the experience in trial and error. Then you need to somehow get the sump under the tank. That's fine but if you want to use a proper size sump you may not be able to squeeze it under your existing stand.

If you have a way to install a sump don't think twice. This hobby is plagued by an utter lack of understanding of the importance of filtration. With a properly sized biofilter and the right choice of biomedia you will look at the daily posts asking for help with problems and laugh.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

A sump will offer you a lot of options with the increased space, however, its not without its little quirks. Like niko said, noise is one of them. The simple logistics is another. If you can get a Reef Ready(drilled with overflows) tank, then a sump is simple. Otherwise you are dealing with goofy HOB overflows, Mame overflows, or drilling.

My first question to you really, is what size tank are you looking at?


----------



## Mark Allred (Apr 21, 2013)

Maintenance on a sump is simple. Takes me less than a minute to change the filter pad.
Lift the return cover, pull the dirty pad, and slide a clean one in. I don't even shut the pump off usually.
No media to replace, just wash the pads!
Other benefits include not needing any equipment in the tank, heater,etc. can go in the sump.
No air pump/ airstone needed.
Aquarium is always full. 
Awesome amount of biological filtration.

The most economical wet/dry filters I have found are Eshopps starting about $200, they include an overflow box. 
The most economical recirculation pumps I have found are the Rio pumps.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One other thing to consider is if you are running a high tech tank then you will burn through a lot of CO2. Personally, I find it worth it to buy more CO2 because the sump offers so many benefits. 

I'm running high-light on a 50 gallon tank with a 17 gallon sump and I go through a 20lb. CO2 tank in 2 months. There are some things I can do to seal it better from gas off issues, but for now I'm happy with it.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 on the sump. My next tank has one for sure. Noise can be kept to the minimum using two pipes, 1 full siphon, the other just the rest of the water. If it starts making noise, you should clean something. (I would build in a third backup pipe a little higher).
CO2 loss is minimized by the same thing. A lid over the sump minimizes the rest. No the loss is insignificant so no problem.
Cleaning is easier, the filter can even keep running. You can use every media you want. Only downside is the overflow visible in the tank, but at the same time all other equipment can be placed in the sump. If you've the option, read up onto it and go for it! Almost all cons you read is because people did not build it well!


----------



## kendrid (May 17, 2010)

I wish I would have bought my 90 drilled for a sump. I'd prefer a sump and I don't trust the HOB overflows.


----------

